# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Već problemi!

## Pia

Treći dan poslije poroda grudi su mi bile kao kamen! Bolile su ko vrag!!! Bradavice su bile tako nabijene da ih moj maleni nije mogao ni uhvatiti!!
Davali su mu bocu a mene izdajali ručno-što je bilo užasno!!!
Sad ga kako tako mogu podojiti ali mu isto dam bocu poslije.
Grudi su još uvijek teške, izdajam na pumpicu i bojim se da će mi to još više povećati proizvodnju mlijeka!! Danas sam mu dala svoje izdojeno mlijeko i čitavo popodne mi plače. Jel mislite da to može biti zbog tog mlijeka??
Uglavnom, na rubu sam živaca i stalno plačem umijesto da sam presretna.....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## litala

pia, samo polako  :Smile: 

zanima me - da li djecak uopce doji ili mu dajes svoje izdojeno mlijeko? ako mu dajes izdojeno - kako mu dajes?

ono sto moze pomoci, ovako na brzinu, je - izdoji se malo prije podoja, tek toliko da ti grudi omeksaju i da moze uhvatiti bradavicu, onda kreni dojiti. pokusaj predvidjeti kad ce htjeti dojiti pa se pripremi na vrijeme, da ne bude prenervozan za uhvatiti bradavicu...

joj, ovo je stvarno na brzinu, moram jurit podignut nesto na bus  :Sad:

----------


## anaviktorija

Draga Pia,
evo upravo sam ti postala čestitku, kad vidjeh i ovaj post  :Smile:  

Evo na samom početku bih ti savjetovala da se lijepo opustiš jer je to od presudnog značaja za bebicu i njeno dojenje.
Tvoja priča je identična mojoj od prije pet mjeseci  :Sad:  

Što se tvrdih grudi tiče, ne brini. Može potrajati i nekoliko mjeseci dok se uspostavi laktacija, tj. da tvoje tijelo počne proizvoditi onoliko mlijeka koliko tvom dečku treba.
Vidim da se izdajaš i pravilno zaključuješ da će ti ako tako nastaviš nadoći još više mlijeka.
Postoji mogućnost da češ osječati napetost u grudima i nakon podoja. Savjet: IZDOJI SE RUČNO TEK TOLIKO DA TI POPUSTI NAPETOST!

Savjetujem ti da između podoja STAVLJAŠ OBLOGE OD KUPUSA. Prvo ga omekšaj valjkom za tijesto i drži po DVA SATA, ALI NE VIŠE OD PET PUTA NA DAN!

Prije podoja se možeš istuširati toplom vodom, a meni su jaaaako pomogle tople kupke za grudi (čitaj: grudi u zdjelama sa toplom vodom)- tako će mlijeko samo poteće.
Dojiti možeš tako da se nadviješ nad bebača i pustiš grtavitaciji da ti pomogne.

"Naoružaj se mekanim "iznošenim" grudnjacima.
Vidim da si zabrinuta zbog bebinog plača.
Ja mu ne bih davala mlijeko na bočicu jer mu možeš stvoriti konfuziju.ž
Naime, dijete dok doji primjenjuje potpuno drugu tehniku od one kada uzima hranu na bocu. Budući da je upoznao bočicu, vjerojatno je da je zbunjen.

Cijelo vrijeme prati broj mokrih pelena (6-8) i kakica (pokazatelj su da je beba došla do masnog mlijeka).
Koža mora biti zategnuta.

Pia, ovi prvi dani znaju zaista biti teški- večina nas je to prošla.
Slijedi ove upute i javi se na SOS telefon (0800 22 77 22).
OPUSTI SE, lezi sa bebom u krevet, a drugi neka brinu o svakodnevnim zadacima i sve će to doći na svoje :D 

Javi kako ti ide!

Sretno :D

----------


## Pia

Anaviktorija, izdojim na pumpicu i po 100 ml pa nije valjda das e os toga ne može najesti? Ali kad se i izdojim ne osijećam neko olakšanje!! 
A drugi problem je da on zaspe čim ga stavim na prsa!
Jutros sam baš osjetila da je mlijeko nadošlo i zabolilo me jako pa je onda samo počelo teći!
Mislim da ne bi smjela povećavati količinu mlijeka....ma ne znam ni sama!
Osjećam se skroz bezpomoćno!!
Pokušat ću ovo s kupusom!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zrinka

pia draga, samo polako....
stavljaj ga na prsa sto cesce, nijedna pumpica ti ne moze izvuci kao sto moze beba sisanjem.....pokusaj kad je gladan pa ti vjerojatno nece zaspati....
dok ga dojis masiraj grudi, od kraja prema bradavicama....ili masiraj mjesto na kojem imas kvrge , ako ih imas...
nemoj dozvoliti da ti dodje do zastoja mlijeka.....
mislim da nema potrebe da mu dajes bocicu s obzirom da imas dovoljno mlijeka....onoliko koliko izdojis, nije realna mjera kolicine mlijeka u dojkama jer ipak, kao sto sam vec rekla, beba sise i povuce i vise od te kolicine....

ako mu dajes bocicu, moze se dogoditi da ti odbije sisanje, jer mu je puno lakse jesti an bocicu nego dojiti pa bi zbilja bila steta da uz toliko mlijeka ne uspijete dojiti....

mlijeko se stvara po principu ponude i potraznje, kod vas to jos nije uspostavljeno jer je jos rano a u pocetku mlijeka zna biti vise nego sto ej potrebno.....zato bi bilo dobro, da uz pracenje broja mokrih pelena i izgleda djeteta (da je zadovoljno ) pokusate izbaciti bocicu, vratiti se skroz i samo dojenju, da se ponuda i potraznja mlijeka uspostavi prema potrebama djeteta....

pokusaj se smiriti, osavi sve druge poslove i nastoj se posvetiti samo sebi i djetetu dok ne uspostavite suradnju....

kako mi se cini ti si u splitu pa ako zelis da te jedna od nasim mama, polaznica rodine edukacije za pomoc pri dojenju, posteji , da provjeri polozaj dojenja i da ti uzivo da par savjeta?....

----------


## anchie76

Draga Pia,

Lijepo je vidjeti da se toliko trudis oko dojenja.  Mnoge mame imaju problema u pocetku, i zao mi je da se i ti mucis, no mi smo tu i pomoci cemo ti koliko god mozemo  :D 

Cure su ti super vec rekle.  Definitivno probaj kupus!  To zaista funkcionira! Nazalost u pocetku je jako puno mlijeka, i trebat ce vremena ( i tvog strpljenja i upornosti) dok se uspostavi ponuda i potraznja.

Znam da je strasno, i da je grozno slusati plac bebice, ali molim te se pokusaj opustiti jer je to kljucno za uspjesno dojenje.  A ako si ti nervozna, beba to definitivno osjeti pa je onda i ona nervozna i eto zacaranog kruga   :Sad:  

Koliko bebica sad ima mokrih pelena i kakica dnevno?

Javljaj nam kako ide  :D

----------


## renata

pia, ne znam gdje si, ako si u hr, preporucujem ti da nazoves sos telefon 0800 227722 (besplatan je), lakse ce ti mame reci vise stvari preko telefona  :Smile: 

ne postoji slabo ili lose mlijeko. cim ga imas tako puno, mora biti dobro.

vazno je da beba nauci dobar polozaj na bradavici/areoli:

1. prije podoja malo stopli grudi kako ti je anaviktorija napisala

2. *malo* se prije podoja izdoji kad su ti grudi prepune, da bradavica i areola omeksaju da ih beba moze prihvatiti

3. beba mora sirom otvoriti usta *prije* nego uhvati bradavicu/areolu, malo podragaj prstom po obrazu i ustima, pa bude

4. bradavica mora duboko bebi u usta, dobar dio areole isto, bebine usne izvrnute prema van, jezik se malo vidi s donje strane izmedju bradavice i donje usne (ne smije biti povijen), nos i brada skoro da doticu dojku, beba trbuhom, prsima i glavom okrenuta prema tebi

5. kad beba krene sisati, nakon par sekundi do par minuta bi trebao proraditi refleks otpustanja mlijeka (let-down) - mlijeko samo tece, beba pocne dugacke gutljaje, mice joj se koza sve do sljepoocnica i usi isto tako

6. ako beba zaspi za 5 minuta, to je ok, neke bebe kratko jedu, mozes eventualno ga podignuti, nositi malo pa ponuditi opet

7. ako se beba hoce opet za 15 minuta, pola sata, sat (unutar 2 sata), ponudi istu dojku ako mislis da je u njoj jos ostalo mlijeka. ovo je jako *vazno*, jer prvo mlijeko u dojci je vodenasto, a ono zadnje duboko u njoj je hranjivije i masnije i beba svakako mora doci do njega, tj. isprazniti dojku do kraja. 

8. ako je za to vrijeme druga strana prepunjena, *malo* ju izdoji, tek toliko da omeksa i *nemoj* to mlijeko davati na bocicu jer to zaista bebu zbunjuje, moze se dogoditi da ti na dojci nece efeikasno sisati jer je hranjenje bocicom druga tehnika nego na dojci. to mlijeko mozes cuvati u frizideru tri dana ili zamrznuti za neke buduce potrebe. ali gledaj da se sto manje izdajas, tek onda kad je dojka toliko puna da ti je nelagodno, i onda samo malo.

9. nakon podoja stavi kupus, ukupno nemoj dulje od 8 sati (list se mora mijenjati svaka 2 sata), i to samo sada dok su ti dojke neugodno prepunjene.

10. s mjesec dana, kad ti dojke omeksaju, nemoj zaboraviti da je to normalno i da to ne znaci da imas premalo mlijeka, nego samo da se uspostavila ponuda i potraznja, tj. kolicina mlijeka se prilagodila bebinim potrebama.

sretno  :Smile:

----------


## klia

Draga pia, prvo bih ti čestitala na bebi, a kako sam tek sad vidjela post, vidim i da su ti cure puno korisnih savjeta već dale. Mene zanima još nešto: kažeš das ti dijete zaspe čim uhvati dojku. Reci mi je li imalo žuticu? Jer ako jest, ta pospanost je normalna, ali ti ćeš se trebati malo više potruditi da ga pridobiješ za sisanje jer takva djeca djeluju kao da su "lijena" za sisanje. Znači: češće nuditi sisu, svakako ga buditi noću ( jer ova dječica vole prebrzo prespavati noć, a mi mame to jedva dočekamo da se odmorimo   :Rolling Eyes:  ) I prepunjenost dojki može biti rezultat toga što dijete slabo siše, ali na svu sreću, ta pospanost prođe nakon što se žutica posve povuče. I svakako svrati pozornost na pravilan položaj bradavice u ustima ( dakle jako raširena djetetova usta, iz profila mora izgledati kao priljepak na dojci, bradom i obrazima dijete treba doticati dojku, iz profila se može ponekad vidjeti djetetov jezik ) jer ako se to nije uspostavilo, dijete ne može isisati dovoljno mlijeka.
Mislim da je u tvom slučaju bolje da se izdajaš ručno, dakle samo onoliko koliko je potrebno da osjetiš olakšanje u grudima i da razbiješ kvrge ( ukoliko ih imaš ).
Veliki pozdrav sa željom da se vaše dojenje što prije pretvori u čisto uživanje!

----------


## Pia

Drage moje cure - hvala vam od srca!!!
Probala sam te obloge od kupusa i pomglo mi je malo. Sad se tuširam dva puta dnevno toplom vodom, dobro izmasiram grudi tušem i onda izdojim malo ručno, odnosno mlijeko ističe samo; ja samo nastavim pomalo masirati! 
Moje zlato malo (btw. imenom Niko) se pomalo navikava na sisanje i od prekjučer mu nisam više pravila bocu!!!! :D  :D  :D 
Noćas mi se budio točno svaka 3 sata što je ok! Ali mi po danu spava nešto duže i navečer nikako sklopiti okice!!  :Smile:  

Prije dva dana me uhvatila neka depresija i samo sam plakala. Netko kaže samo riječ a ja u plač... :? i sada ponekad se samo rasplačem.
Valjda je to zbog ovih početnih problema....

e, i još nešto; on kad se probudi podoji samo jednu ciku; probala sam dati i drugu u nastavku, ali se on valjda najede pa neće. Probala sam bradavicu izvuć iz usta da mu mogu promijenit stranu ali neće da pusti!!
Tako mu onda dajem jedan podoj jednu, a drugi drugu ciku. Jel to ok?
I nekako mu dugo treba da podrigne, a nekad uopće ne podrigne!!

Ajme, šta vas ugnjavi!!!
Pusa velika

----------


## Pia

Klia, žuticu je imao samo malo. Treći dan su nas pustili iz bolnice! 
Još jedan problem je što ja imam velike bradavice a on ne otvara usta dovoljno, pa se tako malo natežemo dok je ne prihvati kako treba!

I još jedno pitanje: koliko pelena treba biti dnevno? Naime, on kaki za svakog podoja (ili nakon podoja). I kada je najbolje da ga presvučem? Prije ili poslije?

----------


## Marija

Pia, čestitam ti na malim Niki!!!
Super su ti cure sve rekle, drago mi je da kupus pomaže. Evo ukratko odgovori na tvoje pitanje: beba treba imati 5-6 mokrih pelena dnevno , i do dobi 6 tjedana minimalno jednu kakicu dnevno. S obzirom da mladić kaka nakon svakog podoja, to je dobar znak, pokazuje da dobija masnije mlijeko. Kažeš da on u jednom podoju hoće samo jednu siku. Probaj mu, ako te traži nakon manje od dva sata, ponovo ponuditi istu stranu.

E sad presvlačenje, tu znaju biti muke. Dobro je da ga presvučeš čim se ukaka, da mu se guza ne zacrveni, jedino je nezgodno ako ona nakon podoja odmah čvrsto zaspi, a bude pokakan (moji klinci su nekad imali taj lijepi običaj).

Kako vam danas ide? Kako se ti osjećaš? Da li imaš dobru logistiku kod kuće i pomoć na koju možeš računati? Normalno je da te malo hvata baby blues, pogotovo dok sama ne osjetiš da je dojenje profukcioniralo, dok te grudi još bole, nadam se da je plakanje prestalo i da možeš početi uživati sa svojom bebicom.

Za podrigivanje se ne brini,  neke bebe puno podriguju i bljuckaju, neke ne podriguju skoro nikad. 
Javi se kako vam ide!

----------


## klia

Draga pia, vjeruj mi da mogu potpuno razumjeti kroz koje osjećaje trenutno prolaziš ( sad si u razdoblju kad te možda još cijelo tijelo boli ) i ako te uhvati depra, slobodno se isplači, daj si oduška, nama ženama to redovito pomogne više od ičega.
A što se tiče žutice: bila ona mala ili velika, djeca se puštaju iz rodilišta kad bilirubin počne padati, ali to ne znači da je ona potpuno prošla. No, taj podatak da ti se već počeo redovito buditi svaka 3 sata je znak da je ipak bila u pitanju manja žutica i da je Niko lagano svladava ( evo jedne dobre vijesti :D  ) a to znači i da će imati više volje za sisanjem.
Po pitanju velikih bradavica: Niko ne mora strpati u usta cijelu areolu ( tamni krug ) već njezin dobar dio ( to samo nama koje imamo bradavice kao Sandra Bullock dijete proguta areolu u totalu  :Laughing:  ). Bitno je da svratiš pozornost na ispravan položaj bradavice u ustima, ali po broju kakica čini se da je kod vas stvar ipak profunkcionirala i da bebač uzima dovoljno masnog mlijeka ( a da krivo drži bradavicu ne bi mogao kvalitetno sisati, dakle još jedna dobra vijest za vas! :D )
Ne znam sad jel ti gore tko rekao, možda to i znaš da je, pogotovo ovako maloj bebi, preporučljivo davati dojku na zahtjev, dakle ne ograničavati se na sate, već na želje samog djeteta jer ćete tako bezbolnije prolaziti moguće skokove u rastu kad ti se možda učini da dijete traži od tebe previše ( ovo te ja samo pripremam, ali to neke mame ni ne osjete ).
Eto, javljaj nam se i dalje sa svime što te muči, ovdje smo za tebe!
Velika pusa tebi i Niki od nas dvoje!

----------


## Pia

Evo, danas je opet malo bolje! :D 
Noćas mi je jedan period malo duže odspavao pa su mi gruudi opet bili kao baloni i malo smo se pomučili da uhvati bradavicu, ali smo uspjeli!!! :D  :D 
Ne bole me više tako strašno, samo me sad malo bradavice znaju zabolit ali je to vjerojatno normalno!

Najlakše mi je podojiti ga sjedeći ali me onda rana od epi. boli. A ležeći mi nekako ne ide....jel mu trebam podmetnuti jastuk ili nešto da mu glavica bude malo povišena ili da ga legnem samo na madrac.....ali mi se tako zna zagrcat kad je skroz ravno????

Cure moje, ne znam šta bi bez vas!!!
Pusa

----------


## Pia

Klia, ne gledam na sate jer se trudim da ga uopće podojim kako treba  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Dam mu jesti kad god osjetim da je gladan - obično čim se probudi i počne trpati šakice u usta :D 
Kad kažeš da dojim na zahtjev, jel ga onda ne trebam buditi ako mi odspava neki duži period?? Npr. sinoć mi je odspavao od 21-2 ali je zato podojio obe cike, a ako se probudi nakon 2-3 sata onda podoji samo jednu!

----------


## anaviktorija

Pia, jaaaaaaaaako mi je drago što vaše dojenje tako uspješno funkcionira u ovim ranim danima :D ( uz neizbježne probleme koje smo manje-više svi prošli  :Sad:  ).
Kada ležeći dojiš podupri bebina leđa jastukom (a možeš i svoje ako će ti tako biti udobnije).
Ne brini, ako se beba zagrcne digni ga da podrigne (ili bljucne) pa nastavite sa papanjem :D

----------


## klia

Najprije po pitanju položaja u dojenju: ovo što kažeš da ti se dijete kad ga dojiš ležeći na madracu jako zagrcava može biti znak da imaš jaki let down - refleks otpuštanja mlijeka što znači da ti mlijeko jako naglo krene i dijete se ne snalazi dobro sa svim tim silnim mlazovima pa postaje nervozno, guče zrak, a to može rezultirati grčevima i napuhnutošću, kao i odbijanjem sise. Ako imaš neke od ovih simptoma, pomažu ti svi položaji u kojima je djetetova glavica iznad bradavice, ali nikako ne ispod. Kažeš da te boli rana od epi pa pretpostavljam da ti je lakše dojiti ležeći. Možda da probaš leći na leđa a dijete odozgor na dojku ( uz uporabu jastuka ako ti se učini zgodnim )? No, ako ti je to neizvedivo, pokušaj prije samog podoja rukom izdojiti malo mlijeka, tek toliko da prođu prvi mlazovi i tek tad ponuditi dojku u onom položaju koji ti sad najviše odgovara. Ako se još zagrcava, izdoji se još malo.
Izvrsno je što dojiš na zahtjev, dakle kad god dijete traži. Ovo razdoblje od 5 sati spavanja u komadu je malo dugo, ali budući da je bila riječ o noćnom spavanju i po ovome što pišeš da je pojeo 2 sike, a inače jednu, kao i zbog onih podataka o redovitim kakicama, mislim da nisi pogriješila što ga nisi budila. I kad ti sike opet budu kao baloni ( a bolje bi bilo da ne budu jer postoji rizik od začepljenja kanalića  :Rolling Eyes:  ) prije dojenja se svakako malo izdoji pa se Niko neće živcirati pri prihvaćanju bradavice.
Inače, mamama koje imaju obilnije grudi, često pomogne jastuk ispod dojke pri dojenju, ali nisam shvatila je li kod vas uvijek taj slučaj ili samo nakon dužeg sna?

----------


## renata

pia, inace je u jednom podoju dovoljna jedna dojka, to je pravilo, a ne iznimka.
jedino kad tako dugo nije jeo ili popodne/navecer kad ima pojacane potrebe, potrebne su mozda i obje dojke.

samo jedna dojka u jednom podoju je ok i zbog toga sto je prvo mlijeko u dojci vodenasto, a zadnje masnije i hranjivije, pa je to cjelovit obrok.

kad ti beba bas dugo prespava i osjetis da te u dojci bolucka i pretvrdo je, trebala bi se malo izdojiti, ali samo mrvicu da si olaksas i da ne dodje do zacepljenja, ali nikako nemoj puno izdajati jer ces onda ubuduce imati previse mlijeka. 

i ponavljam se :D:


> s mjesec dana, kad ti dojke omeksaju, nemoj zaboraviti da je to normalno i da to ne znaci da odjednom imas premalo mlijeka, nego samo da se uspostavila ponuda i potraznja, tj. kolicina mlijeka se prilagodila bebinim potrebama.

----------


## Pia

Evo da se javim malo!
Prošle dvije noći i danas cijeli dan skoro da nije nikako spavao i moram priznati da sam na izmaku snaga!! Traži da doji svako malo a dok ne doji stalno mrnđa!! Zbilja neznam šta ću! Imate kakav savjet??
Sad su mi grudi kao prazne; skroz su meke!! Koje olakšanje!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   Samo me nespavanje ubija!!!

----------


## renata

pia, koliko je beba stara?
mozda sad prolazi skok u razvoju, tj. vrijeme je kad ima pojacane potrebe (3 tjedna, mjesec i pol??)

mogu te jedino utjesiti da ta faza prodje za par dana. mozda vec sutra  :Smile:

----------


## Pia

Renata, 13 dana mu je!! Slabo mi spava po danu (osim jednog perioda poslije podne) a još slabije po noći!!
Nadam se samo da će brzo proći!!

----------


## snorki

Pia, vidim na isti nacin hranimo djecu. Iste probleme imamo i sa grudima, s time da je meni ta napetost u grudima prosla prije nekih pet dana. Sve do jucer imala sam mlijeka za dva obroka, a evo vec dva dana primjecujem da mi je mlijeko pocelo nestajati  :Rolling Eyes:   Pokusavala sam i dojiti, ali vidim da vise nece. Vidjet cu kako ce se stvari odvijati u narednim danima. Voljela bih je dojiti, pokusavat cu i dalje svim slilama, ali nekada se ne moze glavom kroz zid.  :Rolling Eyes:  Nadam se da ces ti imati vise srece od mene :D 
Danas smo bili na prvom pregledu kod pedijatra. Mala je za deset dana dobila 350 grama i dok kaze da je to super. Moram ti reci da i moja curica koja trenutno ima 15 dana jede puno. Kolicinski obroci se krecu izmedju 75-100ml. Pedijatar kaze da je to Ok i da djetetu treba davati hrane onoliko koliko trazi.
Pozdrav od mene i Edite i nemoj se nervirati. I mene spucaju hormoni (valjda)pa placem. Sve je to normalno poslije poroda.

18.3.2004-Edita

----------


## Katrin

> Evo da se javim malo!
> Prošle dvije noći i danas cijeli dan skoro da nije nikako spavao i moram priznati da sam na izmaku snaga!! Traži da doji svako malo a dok ne doji stalno mrnđa!! Zbilja neznam šta ću! Imate kakav savjet??
> Sad su mi grudi kao prazne; skroz su meke!! Koje olakšanje!!!    Samo me nespavanje ubija!!!


Draga Pia,evo ja dojim već treći put,a zna mi se dogoditi ista stvar,dojim kad traži i ne uzbuđujem se previše oko satnice,sad smo već malo veći i polako se nazire neki red,ali mislim da je glavna jednadžba;ne uzbuđuj se previše!Glavno da bebica napreduje.
Sve će doći na svoje, samo strpljivo,a što se tiče nespavanja,i to će proći,treba izdržati.Ja spavam kad god mi to dopuste i beba i ukućani,a kućanski poslovi i ostalo je u dalekom drugom planu. :D 
Sretno i strpljivo 8)

----------


## renata

snorki:



> Voljela bih je dojiti, pokusavat cu i dalje svim slilama, ali nekada se ne moze glavom kroz zid.


snorki, ovo je upravo pristup koji su nam u glave umetnuli pedijatri i patronazne koji ne znaju dovoljno o dojenju, i mame i bake koje isto tako nisu odgajane u doba kad se dojilo.
dojiti se MOZE, to nikako nije glavom kroz zid, samo potrebna je vjestina i neko znanje koje ne dolazi samo od sebe, jako cesto je potrebna pomoc i savjet. maksimalno 1-5% zena ne moze dojiti, sve ostalo su problemi i problemcici koji se mogu prevladati.

napisala si "voljela bih je dojiti" i zato ti ovo pisem, inace ne bih. ako bi voljela dojiti, ja ti mogu reci da MOZES dojiti i da smo tu na forumu i na sos telefonu uvijek na raspolaganju za sve nedoumice koje te muce.
znam da je svakoj mami najvaznije da je beba zadovoljna i da nije gladna. 

tek ste na pocetku, tada je najteze. kad prevladate te pocetne probleme, dojenje nakon toga je milina. jednostavno je i svi zadovoljni. ako i dodje kasnije do problema, vec cete biti vjesti i znati kako s tim. a definitvno nisi jedina kojoj nije islo jednostavno ispocetka, hocu reci, ne moras se bedirati zbog toga, pocetni problemi su pravilo a ne iznimka.
samo polako, dan za danom, ako beba sad i jede dio obroka na bocicu i ako ti se dojke cine prazne, nista nije gotovo, sve se to jos moze srediti. samo nazovi sos telefon i imaj povjerenja u SEBE i svoje mlijeko i da dajes bebi najbolje  :Smile:  i da se ne moze mlijeko samo tako izgubiti.

----------


## klia

DRaga snorki potpisujem renatu od početka i kraja i želim ti na ovaj način poslati svu potporu ovoga svijeta da nastaviš dojiti jer to zaista nije nešto čime se ide glavom kroza zid, nego samo uz puno, puno strpljenja i smirenosti.
Vjeruj mi, ni jedna od nas nije prošla prvo razdoblje dojenja bez da je iskusila bar 1 problem ( ako ti koja kaže suprotno ili je zaboravila svoje iskustvo ili se želi napraviti ženom kojeoj sve ide glatko i bez po muke ). i svima su nama ( ili barem većini ) nad glavama visile mame, bake, svekrve, tete, susjede itd. itd. koje su nam govorile kako nemamo mlijeka, kako će nam se cice upaliti, kako zašto ne dajemo adaptirano, kako mlijeka ima ili nema, kako ono jednog dana nestane.... i sl.
No, najvažnije je od svega kako se ti osjećaš u toj priči. Ako ti želiš dojiti i misliš da možeš učiniti sve, onda nema te sile koja te u tome može spriječiti. Probleme je moguće riješiti i to ti mogu posvjedočiti mnoge cure koje su imale problema u dojenju i uspjele ih svladati, a isto su im se na početku činili nerješivi.

Draga pia, držim vam fige da što prije dođete do uživanja u dojenju. A skok u rastu je individualan pojam. Ovi podaci o 3., 6., 12. tjednu i 6. mjesecu su okvirni, no zaista je moguće da je kod vas u pitanju nešto drugo, ali pomisli samo na to da je tvoje zlato tek 13 dana na ovome svijetu i da prolazi prvu i najstrašniju prilagodbu svoga organizma. Tvoje mu je tijelo, tvoja prsa najveći užitak, najveće smirenje i nesvjesni kontakt s maternicom, samo mu ti možeš pomoći da što bezbolnije prođe ovu fazu.
Veliki pozdrav, cure, i držite se!

----------


## Pia

Evo danas mi je opet cijeli dan nervozan! Budio mi se svakih pol sata!! Noćas nešto rijeđe (svaka dva sata). Grudi su mi skroz meke i bojim se da se ne može najesti  :Rolling Eyes:   :? 
Stvarno ne znam šta ću! Iscrpljena sam i osjećam se bespomoćno kad mi plače svakih 20 minuta!! Po noći se bojim i presvuć ga jer mi se odmah probudi ali mi ga je žao da bude u mokrim pelenama!
Cijeli dan traži da doji ali ga nakon 10-tak minuta ne čujem da guta nego samo cucla.....  :Crying or Very sad:  
Ajmo cure, savjet molim jer stvarno ne znam šta ću!

----------


## Pia

I još nešto! Presvlačenje - ne mogu ga presvuć prije podoja jer plače od gladi valjda pa onda mu dam ciku što je prije moguće, a i da ga uspijem presvuć ne znam koliko bi to bilo dobro s obzirom da se većinom pokaki dok doji! 
A dok doji mi zaspe na ciki i kad ga onda presvlačim probudi se i onda nema više spavanja! Kako ću??
Vjerojatno će vam se činiti banalan problem (a i nije za ovaj podforum-sorry  :Embarassed:  ) ali jednostavno ne znam šta ću!
Ah ti početnički problemi! :wink:

----------


## Ancica

Pia, moje oboje klinaca su kakali tijekom podoja. Ja ih ne bih presvlacila prije nego tek nakon kakanja. Probala bih skuziti kad su to obavili (obicno bih skuzila slabo grcenje tijela dok tiskaju stolicu van), pa bih ih skinula sa cice i presvukla, pa stavila opet na cicu (to bi mi obicno dobro doslo kao pauza izmedu jedne cice i druge).

Jesi li probala sa presvlacenjem usred podoja?

I ne brini, nije to banalan problem, ja se sjecam da sam se zivcirala oko toga dok nisam usla u sistem  :Smile:

----------


## Pia

Nisam probala usred podoja ali ću svakako probati!!  :Smile:

----------


## mojabeba

meni je patronažna rekla da presvlačim bebu prije podoja,a zadnje presvlačenje da ne bude poslije 23h..tako su mi rekli i u bolnici :? krivo???

----------


## klia

Pia, evo Matej ima godinu i mjesec dana i prošle noći se budio najmanje 10 puta  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  Naime, bebe time ukazuju i na potrebu za mamom. To što su ti dojke omekšale ne znači da nemaš mlijeka nego da se počinje uspostavljati ponuda i potražnja, a neke bebe uspiju za 10-ak minuta isprazniti cijelu dojku, dok nekima treba dugo.
Jedini pokazatelj je li dijete nahranjeno je broj pokakanih i popiškenih pelena te djetetov izgled: sjejne oči, zategnuta i ružičasta koža.
Ali, po ovome što opšisuješ da ti traži dojiti non stop mnoguće da prolazite kroz skokj rasta. Naporno je i teško, no za 3 dana količina mlijeka će se povećati, samo budi uporna i daj mu koliko hoće.
Javi se kako ide! Pusa tebi i malom zlatu!

----------


## Pia

Klia, pelena ima dovoljno! Piški i kaki ko veliki!! :D  Noćas je bilo bolje - jeo svaka 3 sata!! Sad isto spava pa se nadam da je stvarno bio skok u razvoju u pitanju i da smo to pregrmili sada!! :D  Boli me desna bradavica kad počne dojiti strašno ali popusti odmah (valjda kako sam mu tu ciku davala češće jer je bila natečenija i kvrgava).

mojabeba, ja ga ne mogu presvuć prije podoja jer plače čim oči otvori dok god mu ciku ne uvalim u usta!  :Smile:  

Pusa

----------


## klia

Jako mi je drago što vam je bolje, no daj mi, molim te, opiši malo bol koju osjećaš u desnoj bradavici? Imaš li osjećaj kao da te probada, kao da ti je posuta staklom? Je li u zadnje vrijeme postala otečena, crvenkasta ili možda ljubičasta, je li oguljena, ima li kakvih prištića u blizini?
Zatim zaviri malo u bebina usta: primijetiš li kakve bijele naslage koje ne možeš skinuti prstom? Naslage možeš potražiti na unutrašnjoj strani obraza, na jeziku, a zna biti i po usnama kao mala krpica mlijeka? Kad ti se beba pokaki, je li guza jako crvena i primijetiš li neke prištiće?
Dalje: imaš li pojačan bijeli iscjedak iz vagine ( ukoliko su lohije prošle )?
Konzumiraš li dosta slatkih proizvoda? Koristiš li sintetički grudnjak ili jednokratne uloške za grudi?
Naime, bol u bradavici može biti simptom gljivične infekcije koja se zove soor ili mliječac i nužno je liječiti i maminu dojku i dijete istim lijekom najmanje 14 dana. Ako primijetiš neki od ovih simptoma, javi se. Potražit ću ti tekst o sooru na portalu.

----------


## klia

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=111&Show=270

----------


## Pia

Ovako, guza nije crvena niti ima prištiće, bijelih naslaga na jeziku nema ali su mu mjestimice desni nekako mliječno bijelkaste ali mislim da to nije to jer mu je to tako od prvog dana.
Bradavica je malo crvenija ali mislim da je to od čestog dojenja, jer inče joj "ništa ne fali", mislim nema ranica, ne guli se, nema prištića i sl.
Jednokrtne jastučiće koristim ali ih mjenjam nakon svakog podoja, koristim pamučne grudnjake i tuširam grudi samo vodom.

E sad, ta bol je kao da me iglicama probada..ne znam kako drugačije da objasnim. Ali ja mislim da on još uvijek ne uhvati tu bradavicu kako treba!
Ta strana mi je tvrđa od druge a on ne otvara usta dovoljno a ja ne znam kako da ga motiviram ( dodirivanje bradavicom usta i sl. ne pali). jedino kad plače dovoljno ih otvori! a kad potegne par puta onda se stanje nekako stabilizira. A zna mi biti i nemiran dok doji - možda je i to pokazatelj lošeg položaja?!?
Druga strana je ok, mada se i tu zna desiti da me tako zaboli ali ne uvijek!

----------


## Pia

E da, slatko se trudim što manje jesti, a jedem svaki dan jogurt ( onaj s lgg bakterijama) jer mi to i inače pomaže protiv gljivičnih infekcija!  :Smile:

----------


## Natasa30

Pia prvo da ti cestitam na rodjenju sincica a onda da ti jos vise cestitam na ovolikom trudu sto se tice dojenja. Ja ti ne mogu dati savjet kao druge mame savjetnice jer nisam te struke ali ti mogu reci dok te citam kao da gledam sebe u prvih mjesec dana. Meni je bila veca bol ta nbreklost grudi i nadolazenje mlijeka nego svaki porod. I sada se sjecam koliko to boli i tusiranja i masiranja i pokusavanja da malo pod tusem rucno izdojim i znam da mi je u nekim trenutcima dolazilo da uzmem pumpicu i mozag si izdojim a ne samo mlijeko iz dojki. Isto tako se sjecam da sam neprestano plakala negdje 11 dan poslije poroda ali moja babica je na to upozorila mog muza a ja nisam niti znala sa objasnjenjem da me pusti da radim sta ja hocu jer poslije trudnoce i poroda i nadolazenja mlijeka nastaje ziva zbrka i promjena rada raznih hormona u tijelu. Nemoj da se krivis zbog togha sto po knjigama samo vidis sretne bebe i mame i nemoj da mislis da nema drugih mama koje placu mozda vise nego ti.

Probaj se smiriti i samo ako ikako mozes posvetiti se bebi i sebi i uhodavanju u dojenje. Probaj sto dalje biti od bocice jer ako se boris za dojenje i vec imas malih problema onda bocica moze te male probleme napraviti prevelikima i to ti mogu reci iz prve ruke.

Stvarno ti svaka cast na trudu i volji i nadam se da vam uskoro sve to bude islo jako glatko i da za par dana budes pro dojilja i vjerujem da hoces jer u pocetyku smo svi mi nesigurni i neznamo ali si na pravom mjestu da dobijes pomoc. Ne postoje dvije iste bebe na ovom svijetu koje imaju isti ritam spavanja, dojenja, kakenja i ostalog i zato ti samo prati potrebe svoje bebe i sve ce to biti za pet.

----------


## Natasa30

Zaboravih jos napisati da to sto su ti grudi prvo bile velike i nabrekle a onda su kasnije mekanije nije nikakav pokazitelj da li imas mlijeka ili ne. Pokazatelj broj jedan je beba znaci ako je sretna i zdrava, napreduje, piski i kaki onoliko koliko je to potrebno onda je mlijeko uredu jer od zraka se ne napreduje.

Neko ce ti se sigurno uskoro javiti sto se tice ove boli sto osjecas jer zvuci malo ko soor to probadanje kao iglice ali javi se netko strucniji.

----------


## mamazika

Nema presvlačenja poslije 23 sata :shock:   :shock:  :shock: 
I što ako se pokaka u ponoć, do jutra ništa, pa 3 dana liječiš izjedenu guzu  :Rolling Eyes:  
To je vjerojatno još jedan način "kondicioniranja" koje su smislili doktori, a spada u onu kategoriju "pusti ga da plače" i "hrani ga svaka 4 sata" savjeta. Valjda bi se tako trebao naučiti da ne kaka po noći  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MalaSirena

Meni je isto bedasto ovo nepresvlačenje nakon 23 h   :Rolling Eyes:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  
Nekak mi je najnormalnije bilo da ga presvučem kad se pokaka, a ako se samo popiški (ovo govorim za noć) onda sam ga pustila da spava da se ne razbudi. Ionak se s vremenom stolica regulira pa uglavnom kakaju danju (tak je barem s mojim djetetom, ali se zalomi da se pokaka negdje prije jutra).

----------


## klia

To što imaš iglice u bradavici, premda nema drugih simptoma, može značiti da se gljivična inf. počela razvijati. Stoga malo pripazi: probaj češće luftati cice, ne moraš ih prati više od jedan puta dnevno toplom vodom bez dodataka ikakvih sapuna, gelova i sl. Inače, može se čak dogoditi da dijete dođe sa soorom već iz bolnice ( naš slučaj  :Rolling Eyes:  ) a simptomi "procvjetaju" nekoliko dana kasnije. I ako si dosad mazala bradavice svojim m. radi zaštite, probaj malo stati s time dok ne budeš sto posto sigurna da nije soor u pitanju.

----------


## mojabeba

draga pia,meni bebica ima 17 dana i zadnjih dana je nemirnija nego inače..slično tvojoj traži cicu stalno(ja na svaki njen mig cicu usta) a i kad je stavim na cicu(u prosjeku STALNO CIJELI DAN) nemirna je kao što kažeš i stalno nešto mrnđa..najgore od svega je što mi se neki dan dogodilo da je provela cijelo popodne na cici i navečer je bila toliko prejedena da je nisam mogla smiriti..
kako znati kad dati cicu da je opet ne prejedem..od tog dana me strah..više u ništa nisam sigurna..
puse

----------


## klia

Drage cure, stvar je u tome što tako mala beba zbilja traži sikiti za zadovoljavanje svih svojih potreba: gladi, žeđi, ublažavanja bolova, ali i sigurnosti, nježnosti, maženja...
Možda vam je to sad užasno naporno, ali na taj način se priroda potrudila da u majčinim grudima uvijek bude mlijeka koliko treba jer se ponuda i potražnja reguliraju jedino na taj način da se slijede zahtjevi djeteta. Mojabebo, opiši malo, ako možeš, kako izgledaju vaši podoji ( oprosti ako se to već negdje ponovilo, baci link )? Osjećaš li za vrijeme dojenja da ti mlijeko jako naglo dolazi, da to djetetu smeta pa se grči, plače, nervozno je, možda odbija sisati u tim trenucima? Isto tako, kad ti dijete povrati ( odmah nakon podoja ili 10-ak minuta poslije ) i kako izgleda to bljuckanje? Također koliko često dnevno bljucka obilno?

----------


## mojabeba

draga klia,
neki put tako lijepo papamo i odmah zaspemo zadovoljno nakon toga a neki put mi se čini kao da je ostala gladna a provede barem 20min na cici aktivno..neki dan je jela 30min i više i nakon toga plakala i bljuvala cijelo popodne..što se tiče mlazeva ja to uopće ne skužim tako da ne znam da li joj smeta..nekad usred podoja(a to mi je najgore od svega)zna nervozno mahati rukicama,slabo se grčiti i mahati glavicom u potrazi za cicom a toliko je nervozna da kad je i uhvati ispljune ju van..šta to znači??
bljuckanje??!!obično u krevetu ili odmah nakon podoja..često stenje u krevetiću nakon hranjenja..da li je to zbog toga što se teško podrigne(jako rijetko iako je nosamo po 20min)??
klia koliko sam ti muke i pitanja zadala..pusa

----------


## klia

Samo ti i dalje hrabro postavljaj pitanja, tvojim pitanjima i služi ova naša edukacija :D 
Ovi podaci koje spominješ o nervozi bebice na siki mogu upućivati na prejak refleks otpuštanja mlijeka, čak i bljuckanje može biti simptom. Curi li ti mlijeko i između podoja ili kad uđeš u npr. jako zagrijanu prostoriju, kad se nagneš ili kad pomisliš na dijete? Osjećaš li koji puta bol kad ti navire mlijeko?
Ukoliko imaš i neki od ovih simptoma osim nervoze djeteta i bljuckanja, pokušaj raditi sljedeće: izaberite položaj u kojem bebina glava nije ispod, nego iznad bradavice ( npr. ti legneš na leđa, beba odozgor ). Time sprečavaš da se jaki mlazovi toliko snažno slijevaju u njezina usta da ona ne uspijeva sve progutati pa guče zrak i nervira se. Druga važna stvar je da se probaš malo prije podoja izdojiti tek toliko dok ne prođu prvi snažni mlazovi kako bi dijete lakše uhvatilo dojku i "ušlo u đir". Također, nudi istu dojku u određenom periodu, npr. 2 - 3 sata kako bi bila sigurna da beba dolazi do masnijeg mlijeka. Također, možda ti je ovo ponovljeno već 100 puta  :Rolling Eyes:  ali kontroliraj broj popišknih i pokakanih pelena ( prvih 5 - 6 jednokratnih, količina kao da izliješ 2-3 žlice vode u pelenu, a pokakanih minimum 1 dnevno, ali trebalo bi 3.  )
I samo ti navaljuj, mi smo ti presretne kad je neka mama ovako uporna i vrijedna kao ti :D [/code]

----------


## Pia

Mojabebo, i moj malac tako ponekad maše ručicama i glavicom i zgrči se i tako! I također se teško podrigne!!
Ja ne kužim kad nadođe mlijeko; uopće to ne osjetim kad ga stavim na grudi! Jedino kad duže nije dojio onda osjećam lagano pritisak na bradavice i pomalo bol. Ali poslije tuširanja mi uvijek počne kapati, i kad se nagnem isto ponekad! Nekad kad on pusti bradavicu onda mu curi mlijeko iz usta. Možda mu i je prejak mlaz ali me buni što ja to ne osjećam a i na početku podoja npr. mi ne curi mlijeko....
Prije nisam ni zamišljala da dojenje može biti tako komplicirano  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  mislila sam uvališ mu ciku i to je to! Al` moram priznat da nema lijepšeg osjećaja!!! :D  :D 

Klia, kako ću ja znati jeli soor ili ne? Jel trebam otić kod doca, napravit bris ili nešto??
I kako da malenoga motiviram da SKROZ otvori usta??

Nataša30, to plakanje je stvarno bilo neobjašnjivo! :shock: MM je samo tiho hodao oko mene jer čim bi usta otvorio ja u plač!!
To me držalo 2-3 dana, sad je sve ok i sama sebi se smijem koliko sam blesava! Ali čula sam od puno žena slične doživljaje!

I još nešto! Naime, danas smo prvi put išli u grad šetati. Mene je malo panika hvatala jer malecki nema još svoj ritam i bilo me strah da mi se usred grada rasplače i traži jesti! Nekako mi je bed sad negdje sjesti na klupu i podojit ga!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   Kako ste vi to riješavali??

Eto, opet sam vas ugnjavila... :D  :D 
Pusa

----------


## anchie76

> I još nešto! Naime, danas smo prvi put išli u grad šetati. Mene je malo panika hvatala jer malecki nema još svoj ritam i bilo me strah da mi se usred grada rasplače i traži jesti! Nekako mi je bed sad negdje sjesti na klupu i podojit ga!!!    Kako ste vi to riješavali??


Ne mos' bit u kuci stalno, pa smo kad tad krenuli izlaziti.  I kontas, kak bude, bude... A onda kad beba krene vristati, pomislis "ma bolje da ga tu podojim, nego da svi gledaju u mene kak mi beba vristi iz petnih zila i cuje ga se 5 km!".  I bi tako   :Razz:   :wink:

----------


## zrinka

Pia, sjela bi na klupu i podojila ga  :Smile: ....
nama to nije predstavljalo problem, kako su sad dani sve duzi i sve cete cesce i vise biti vani, mislim da je najjednostavnije podojiti ga vani....mozes se skloniti u kut, ili na neku klupu, ali vidjet ces, uskoro ces se opustiti i dojiti ga gdje treba....a ako sretenes koju od nas roda mozda dobijes i nas letak za dojenje u javnosti...  :Smile: .....

----------


## klia

Pia, doći će taj dan kad ćeš i ti svoju ciku nuditi na javnom mjestu  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Nemaj beda, sve ti mi to radimo i nemamo baš neka neugodna iskustva od ljudi sa strane, dapače, uglavnom pozitivna ( čini mi se da je bio negdje topic s tom temom ). No, naravno, učini to kad ti procijeniš da možeš, ne zato što te ovdje netko nagovorio. Ako si sramežljivija, možda ti može poslužiti neka klupica u parku, ili da podojiš u autu dok ste vani ( ako izlazite autom ), ili u kafiću se okreneš prema zidu ( ovo su bile naše varijante dok se nismo skroz otkačili  :Laughing:  ).
Što se tiče soora, mislim da sam gore negdje prikopčala link sa portala (  Ne trebate ići napraviti bris, nego samo prati simptome. Ako ne možeš motivirati bebu da jaaako  :Razz:   zine, zaviri joj dobro u usta dok plače. I svojim čistim prstom ( možeš staviti i sterilnu gazu ) prođi malo po ustima, ako naletiš na bijele krpice koje se teško "gule" - to je soor.
Inače, kako ti je danas sa bradavicom? Opiši je malo, boli li te više, manje, kakve je boje?
Cokće li ti dijete dok siše? ( to isto može biti simptiom soora ).

----------


## mojabeba

pia, i meni ista nedoumica u glavi..kako ću kad krenemo "ono za pravo" van..lako sad po kvartu ali šta kad odemo do grada :shock: ..stalno mislim da ću se za takve prilike izdajati pa ako ogladni..valjda će me do tada popustiti sram pa ću olakšati i sebi i bebici..
još nešto..pia kako ti razlikuješ onaj gladni plač od svih ostalih plačeva..ja sam tako nesigurna..ja bi za svaki jecaj cicu u usta..joj

----------


## anaviktorija

Pia, Split je pun mama koje doje po klupicama :wink:  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Pia

E pa valjda će onda i mene biti po klupicama!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Mojabebo, moj malac kad je gladan plače tako da stanka između vriskova bude tek tolika da uhvati zraka!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Ali ja ga prstom poškakljem po obrazu i ako vrti glavicom i ziva i traži ciku onda je to to!! Ja sam isto još nesigurna!! Sreća što moje zlato ne plače puno!!

Klia, stanje isto! Na početku podoja me probada i onda popusti. Ponekad cokće dok siše. Danas me i druga strana malo zabolila kad je počeo dojiti!

Btw. kupila sam si danas Purelan ali mi je na tubi otisnuta 2003. godina??? Jel to možda prošao rok trajanja ili šta; nigdje ne piše jeli to datum proizvodnje ili rok trajanja. Šta mislite? Nadam se da me nisu preveslali jer sam ga našla nakon duuugo traženja!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Daniela32

Draga Pia, kada dojiš tako malenu bebu u javnosti, možeš očekivati najnježnije poglede na svijetu! :D Meni su znale prilaziti malene djevojčice, totalno očarane i sretne što to vide. :D

Tek kad dojiš dvogodišnjaka na sred Bačvica (kao ja ili Zrinka) možeš očekivati pokoji čudan pogled, ali to je zato što im je čudno da netko UOPĆE doji dvogodišnjaka, a manje zato što je to u javnosti. :D

----------


## zrinka

da, da, danci, kad ti dijete luduje na toboganu ili vozi okolo romobil, pa ga parkira pa trazi siku, dobit ces koji cudni pogled, ali s dvoipogodisnjim iskustvom dojenja u javnosti, to ti opce ne smeta...... :Smile:  :Wink: 

pia, sve je stvar navike, vidit ces da ce ti biti puno prakticnije i jednostavnije sto dojis i sto bilo gdje mozes sjesti i podojiti svoje dijete, ne trebas se muciti s bocicama, temperaturom vode i sl.....a uvijek se mozes povuci u neki kutak, na osamu i podojiti....

sjecam se da je jedno od mojih prvih dojenja u javnosti bilo u "zlatnim vratima" a nakon par mjeseci, bilo nas je par mama koje smo istovremeno dojile tamo  :Smile: , kad su nam rode iz zagreba, istre i svedske doletile u split  :Smile: .....

ako trebas podrsku, javi se, dojit cemo skupa s tobom  :Smile:

----------


## renata

bravo za split prepun mama koje doje na klupicama  :Smile: 

jucer sam cula podatke iz istrazivanja po kojem je split jedini u kojem je prirodni prirast u plusu, i da su zene tamo samostalnije i da muzevi vise pomazu u kuci :D

ja zagrepcanka zinula :shock:  :Laughing:  
svaka cast

----------


## zrinka

pa sta ti mislis, a?  :Smile:  :Wink: 
ma mit ti je to o patrijahalnim dalmatincima  8)

----------


## mojabeba

pia, evo uhvatila minutu i prikopčala se..mrtva jedva gledam..ona začudo spava(blaženo dijete mamino)..danas totalno ludi dan..cijelo vrijeme budna i plačna..nahranim je,zadovoljno zaspe i onda buđenje nakon par minuta i plač..stalno se tješim da je to skok u razvoju,ali po tome ispada da mi svaki drugi dan prolazimo skokove..sama s njom po cijele dane..noću baš i ne spavamo..malo umorna ali nekako guram i tješim se da i dijete ima svoj loš dan..hvala bogu na cicama..takva utjeha..
kako ste vi??

----------


## klia

Pia, to što te počela boljeti i druga dojka, a provjerila si da je položaj djeteta na dojci ispravan, to bi zbilja moglo značiti da dobivaš infekciju pa svakako i dalje prati stanje u djetetovim ustima. Ako dijete koristi i dudu, obavezno je steriliziraj, kao i sve predmete koje nosi u usta. Dobro bi bilo da se javiš liječniku i kažeš da sumnjaš na soor, međutim iskustvo nekih  mama s foruma bilo je takvo da su liječnici, ukoliko nema jasnih naznaka u ustima djeteta, negirali mogućnost da mama ima pa nisu dali lijek. No, ne škodi ti pokušati. No, naglašavam, ako si isključila mogućnost da bol dolazi od lošeg položaja na dojci.
Ako možeš, prošvrljaj malo po forumu, bilo je dosta topica o sooru i bolnim bradavicama pa ako te još nešto zanima ili si uočila još neki detalj, samo pitaj dalje.
Kod soora je bitno da na vrijeme reagiraš jer infekcija postaje teža i duže se liječi, a i bude popraćena pojačanim grčićima kad se gljivice spuste u djetetova crijeva. Otuda bude i ojedena i prištićava guza nakon kakanja.
Bitno je da ti bradavice ne stoje u vlažnom okruženju, da se ne namakaju u mlijeku ( kao što se događa npr. pri uporabi jednokratnih uložaka za grudi kod mama koje imaju jaki i česti let down ), čak i da temperatura u prostoriji ne bude previsoka, nego normalna sobna: 18-20.

----------


## Pia

Klia,nisam isključila mogućnost lošeg položaja :? neznam ni sama. Boli me samo na početku podoja, nekih pola minute; da je soor u pitanju ne bi li me bolilo stalno? Slijedeći tjedan idemo na prvi pregled kod pedijatra pa ćemo vidit! Mali mi je danas nemoguć!! U zadnja 24 sata odspavao je možda nekih 4 i napola sam mrtva!
noćas dok je dojio je bio strašno nemiran, maše glavom, rukicama i nekako se čudno grčio; i počeo bi mi plakati dok jje na ciki ali ne pušta bradavicu  :Confused:  Danas popdne isti scenario! 
Zbilja više neznam šta da radim! Samo se nadam da će noćas biti bolje...

Mojabebo, kužim te u potpunosti! Eto, kod mene ista situacija!! Samo se nadam da neće potrajati! Baš mi je bio loš dan!

----------


## litala

pia i mojabeba, drzte se  :Smile:  to su teski i naporni periodi ali, sto je najbitnije - prolazni :D mi smo svi uz vas i drzimo vam fige :D:D:D

a u kliino se savjetovanje necu mijesati, da ne stvaram zbrku, ona to savrseno hendla :D:D:D

----------


## emily

Pia, da li je moguce da je ta peckava bol koju osjecas samo na pocetku podoja ustvari refleks otpustanja mlijeka koji se aktivira nekoliko trenutaka nakon sto beba pocne sisati?

----------


## Pia

Emily, nemam pojma! Uopće ne kužim taj refleks otpuštanja mlijeka! Mene boli samo u bradavici. Al taj refleks ne trebala osjetiti negdi gore u cici?? Mislim, stvarno nemam pojma.... :?

----------


## Pia

Šta mislite zašto mi se grči i plače dok doji?? To me stvarno sad brine i čak sam se rasplakala danas jer imam osjećaj da nešto ne radim kako valja!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## emily

refleks otpustanja mlijeka ("let-down" refleks) neke mame opisuju kao peckanje u bradavici, ustvari mozes osjetiti da mlijeko navire, znaci beba svojim sisanjem potice da se mlijeko koje se nalazi u mlijecnim kanalicima u dojci spusti do bradavice i tako bude djetetu dostupno.
Nekim mama taj osjecaj moze biti i neugodan, cak i bolan.
 Koliko vremena treba da se mlijeko "otpusti" zavisi od mame do mame - nekima je dovoljno par sekundi, drugima treba i nekoliko minuta...

Da li je mlijeko krenulo, mozes vidjeti i po bebinom sisanju - sve dok sisa brzo i halapljivo, bez prekida, to se jos nije dogodilo, kad pocne mirnije sisati i vidljivo gutati, pa se par trenutaka odmara - mlijeko je tu.

Da li si mozda primjetila da ti se ista stvar dogadja kad bebach prespava obrok, npr. spava duze nego obicno; ili ako beba place to moze aktivirati refleks otpustanja mlijeka, ili npr. mama koja nije sa bebom, a sjeti je se, ili gleda njezinu sliku --- i to ga moze aktivirati. 

Kod soora, obicno se radi o ostrom probadanju unutar dojke, ne mora biti za vrijeme podoja, vec i izmedju. Buduci da ti nemas ostale simptome (ljustece, peckajuce, crvene bradavice, beba nema nikakvih znakova da bi imala gljivice...) posumnjala sam na ovu mogucnost.
Ajde kod slijedeceg dojenja prati malo kako tvoj bebach guta, pa pokusaj povezati ovu peckajucu bol sa trenucima kada pocne gutati mlijeko.

----------


## klia

Da, kod soora se radi baš o probadajućoj boli koja je jaka na samom početku dojenja, a refleks otpuštanja su više osjećaji kao da ti puno mrava jako brzo trči prema bradavici  :Razz:  , no neke mame i tu mogu osjećati jaku bol.
Nekoliko pokazatelja je li dijete dobro položeno na dojci:
- gledano iz profila, djetetova brada i obrascici trebaju doticati dojku, dijete kao je "prilijepljeno", veći dio areole ( ili čitava, ako su u pitanju manje bradavice ) je u djetetovim ustima
- bradavica se u ustima nalazi između jezika i nepca, nikako ispod djetetova jezika
- dok traje dojenje, mama ponekad može vidjeti u kutu djetetovih usana micanje jezika
- za vrijeme dojenja ( tj. refleksa otpuštanja mlijeka ) čuje se gutanje, ali ne coktanje
- ako jedan od ovih pokazatelja ne štima, mama treba izvaditi bradavicu ( pri tome mali prst stavlja u kut djetetovih usta da popusti vakuum koji se stvara za vrijeme sisanja, nikako se ne smije bradavica potezati i cupati jer pri tome dolazi do ozljeđivanja) i pokušati ponovno

Pia, javi nam imaš li ragade po bradavici ( ranice ili nažuljana mjesta, naprsnuća, pukotine ili sl. )?

----------


## klia

Još da se nadopunim: bebino tijelo tijekom dojenja treba biti posve okrenuto prema tebi, dakle ne da dijete leži na leđima s okrenutom glavom i siše, nego na boku, da vam se trbusi dodiruju.
Druga stvar: iz profila gledano - usne djeteta trebaju biti izvrnute prema van - na to se misli kad se spominje priljepak.  :Razz:

----------


## Pia

Pa kad počne gutati onda pomalo prestaje boliti!
Nemam nikakve ranice i sl. na bradavici; samo kad se osuši onda mi pari malo suha ali to je bolje kako sam par puta namazala Purelanom.

Što se tiče položaja, ovako:

-dotiče dojku bradom, nosom i obrazima (grudi su mi dosta velike pa nam je i to malo problem)

-prilijepljen izgleda,tj.donja usnica je izvrnuta prema van, gornja nije baš uvijek, i trudim se staviti mu veći dio areole u usta (ali imam velike bradavice pa nisam sigurna da li je to dovoljno, a i ostaje problem što ne otvara usta dovoljno!)

-bradavica je između jezika i nepca

-čuje se uglavnom gutanje, ali se desi i pokoje coktanje

----------


## emily

> Pa kad počne gutati onda pomalo prestaje boliti!


Pia, po ovoj tvojoj recenici, meni se cini da se kod tebe ipak radi o osjecaju aktiviranja refleksa otpustanja mlijeka.

Sve ostalo mislim da radite super, i dalje pazite na dobar polozaj, posebno kad pocne coktati, onda ga pokusaj ponovo namjestiti.

Sretno dalje sa dojenjem  :Smile:

----------


## mamazika

Zar se let-down ne bi trebao osjećati u obje bradavice? Meni je nekako ostalo u sjećanju čak da je osjećaj jasniji u dojci koju ne doji, jer u onoj koju doji pritisak bebinog jezika malo potisne osjećaj tih trnaca.

----------


## mojabeba

kako ste danas pia??mi se nismo stigli javiti 2 dana..plač i nosanje po cijeli dan..jučer malo bili na suncu..spavala za čudo i onda isti scenarij kad smo došli kući..sumnjamo na grčiće pa počeli davati sab simplex i podignuli madrac u podnožju glave za 10cm..kao da je od tada malo bolje..podriguje češće i nakon nekog vremena IPAK zaspe..kaže MM da su nama kapi ipak pomogle više nego njoj(kao psiha nam je bolje i ja sam smirenija!!)..joj grozno mi je ovo neznanje..tako sam sretna kad ne plače i kad spava..javimo se..pusa i pozdrav

----------


## renata

mojabeba, ajde pogledaj svoj topic :D
jesi zvala sos?
ovo sto ste podignuli madrac bi stvarno moglo biti dobro, ako je problem u vracanju hrane i kiseline iz zelucica.
a sab simplex mozda nece pomoci, ali nece ni naskoditi. te kapi samo usitnjuju zrak u crijevima.

----------


## mojabeba

renata,pročitala svoj topic i odaslala ti na tvoj poručicu..sos nisam zvala..zvala prošle subote kad je gorilo pod nogama..za sad je ok..trenutno spava..za tjedan dana imamo prvi pregled tako da ću pričekati do tada da vidim dobiva li na težini(ako u međuvremenu opet ne bude frka..onda zovem obavezno)..
danas i više no guramo..jede,malo teže zaspi i spava..malo se budi ali naspram ovih zadnjih dana, danas sam čak i stigla poručati i oprati se k`o čovjek..
ako bude frka, prikapčam se na rode naravno ili zovem sos..
hvala još jednom..pozdrav

----------


## Pia

Evo da se malo javim! Za sada stanje nepromjenjeno. Noćas je dobro spavao; dojio svaka 3 sata: Ali zato jučer nije spavao čitav dan; zaspe ali se nakon 10 minuta probudi itd. i nonstop je dojio!!
Danas situacija nešto bolja; dojio svakih sat vremana ali barem spavao između podoja!
Bol u bradavici ista!
Uglavnom nikakvih novih problema!!! :D  :D  :D 

Mojabebo, suosjećam s vama!! Nadam se da su se grčići malo smirili!!
Jel se te kapi daju i kao neka preventiva ( savjet moje patronažne)??

----------


## mojabeba

pia,mislim da kapi ne mogu škoditi(biljne) ali ti se svejedno posavjetuj s nekim ako nisi sigurna..
mi danas prešli na druge..mylicon se zovu i može ih se kupiti samo u trstu..dala popodne i spavala ko bubica..prije toga budna od 7h..
valjda je s vama sve ok..javi se
pozdrav

----------


## Pia

mojabebo napiši malo više o tim kapima!!

----------


## mojabeba

prvo davali sub simplex..nekoliko dana djelovale i onda opet plač...kako smo imali kod kuće te mylicon kapi odlučili probati s njima..za sad djeluju..e sad da li je u pitanju moja psiha ili one stvarno djeluju nije ni bitno..ja mirna jer mislim da joj pomogla a ona spava i lakše podrigne i pokaka se..
dajem 20 kapi nakon obroka..sub simplex davala 15 prije..
ne znam ako sam ti pomogla..šta i vas muče grčići..mislim da kod nje nisu tako jaki pa valjda kapi djeluju..inače bi zaspala i nakon par minuta se budila u plaču..
javi kako ste?pozdrav

----------


## Pia

Pa, mislim da je imao neke grčiće ali nisu bili jaki; ono, bio je nervozan i plačljiv i grčio se!! I isto kao kod vas; zaspe ali nakon 10 min se počne grčit i probudi se.
Danas hvala bogu dobro! Imam neku mast na bazi kima koja se namaže na stomačić i izgleda da mu pomaže.  :Smile:  
Inače, bradavice još uvijek bole. Jučer mi je odspavao 5 sati i opet mi je ova desna dojka nabrekla i bila sva kvrgava a o boli da i ne pričam!! Ovaj tjedan idemo na prvi pregled pa ćemo vidjeti šta će doc reći. Zvala sam je danas da se naručimo i opisala sam joj to s grudima i ona kaže da može biti i upala... :?   :Crying or Very sad:  vidjet ćemo!
Pusa

----------


## zrinka

Pia, ako sumnjas na upalu, nazovi sos tel, nemoj cekati pregled doktorice, jer od zastoja mlijeka moze brzo skociti temperatura

----------


## apricot

Pia, obavezno bebu često stavljaj na tu stranu gdje su ti se pojavile kvržice. Tuširaj se u što toplijoj vodi, a između podoja stavi hladne obloge.
Ne čekaj pregled kod pedijatra, upala dojke brzo napreduje.
Ako bebonja opet bude spavao dulje no što ste navikli, pokušaj se izdojiti. Masiraj te kvržice, od pazuha prema bradavici i... ako ne bude bolje, zovi SOS.

----------


## Mrs RIA

Pia,
drži se stara !
Šaljem veliku PUSU !  :Laughing:

----------


## renata

pia, zovi sos ili otvori topic, mozes stvarno dobiti upalu ako imas zastoj mlijeka i kvrge.

mlijeko mora van iz dojke na bilo koji nacin, najbolje da beba posisa, ali ako nece, mozes se malo i izdojiti.

stavljaj toplo nesto na dojku neposredno prije i za vrijeme podoja, a izmedju podoja hladni oblog na mjesto gdje te boli ili list kupusa (mijenjati svaka 2 sata, ne dulje ukupno od 8 sati)
beba MOZE dojiti cak i ako dobijes temperaturu, cak je jako pozeljno da doji.
ako ti doc hoce dati antibiotik (koji nije potreban bas uvijek, cak i u slucaju temperature), naglasi da hoces onaj s kojim smijes i dalje dojiti, moze se naci takav bez problema, a kod upale je najgora stvar prekid dojenja, to jos vise zakomplicira pricu.

----------


## mojabeba

draga pia zaboravi sve one silne kapi koje sam ti napisala jer se meni dijete opet grči,ne spava i plače od jutra rana..molim te napiši za tu mast kako se zove i gdje se nabavlja jer ja plačem zajedno s njom  :Crying or Very sad:  
mene muči isto neka bol u bradavici i to u njenom donjem dijelu..gledam da li se ljušte i da li su ispucane i crvene ali nisu..
joj jedva čekam kontrolu pa da riješim onu vječnu dvojbu "dijete gladno"..(stvarno nisam normalna)..
drži se i javljaj kako ste..

----------


## renata

mojabeba, pa odi na kontrolu ranije ako si nesigurna
pedijatar ce te primiti na vaganje bez problema

----------


## klia

Slažem se s renatom, možda bi dobro bilo da ranije pođeš vagnuti dijete kako bi se smirila jer ukoliko si pod velikim stresom to se negativno može odraziti na let-down  :Sad:

----------


## anaviktorija

Joj, cure drage, pratim vaše postove i držim vam fige.
Svaka čast na upornosti da dojite.
Znam kako je to zna biti strašno i zbunjujuće prvi put  :Sad:  
Cure su vas odlično savjetovale, neću se mješati, samo da znate da sam i ja uz vas.

----------


## Pia

mojabebo, mast je kupljena u Njemačkoj i zove se Windsalbe. Ovdje kod nas to imaš za kupit od Welede ali ne znam kako se zove.
Baš mi je žao što se tako mučite!!! Držim fige da bude bolje!!

Ja sutra idem na kontrolu pa ćemo vidjeti šta će mi reć! Noćas sam se opet probudila s otečenom dojkom i morala sam malo izdojit ( maleni je odspavao malo duže). 
Nadam se da nije upala; nemam fibru i sl. a ovako mi je od početka!!!

----------


## mojabeba

cice su mi ful mekane i imam osjećaj da su ful prazne..beba mi neki put zaspe nakon podoja a neki put(danas cijeli dan) imam osjećaj da je ostala gladna..više mi izgleda kao da zaspiva nego kao da guta..evo sad je zadovoljno zaspala..malo sreće ovog teškog dana..u pon mi je vaganje pa ću pričekati do tada..pokušala se izdojiti izdajalicom i pala u komu..nisam ništa izvukla..znam da to ništa ne znači ali svejedno teško na srcu..kako da povećam proizvodnju kad ništa ne izlazi..koma
muči me bol u bradavicama..soor?

----------


## dorena

cure na SOS telefonu su dostupne od 08-20h, zovite!!!! zasto cekate? znam da se jako mucite ovako, pokusavate sa svim i svacim, a ne bi trebalo biti tako tesko nazvati .  :Sad:  

*   0800 22 77 22*

----------


## Pia

Evo nekoliko novosti!

Jučer sam bila kod pedijatra s mojim djetetom na prvoj kontroli!! Dobio je 1180 gr i zbilja sam se iznenadila s obzirom na probleme koje smo imali (imamo)!! I doktorica nas je izhvalila!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

Rekla sam joj za naše probleme, bol u bradavici, kvrgama itd. Pogledala je malenome usta i moje bradavice i rekla da soor nemamo a ni upalu također mada su mi grudi vruće i kad nadođe mlijeko i kvrgave... :? ... kao nisam imala povišenu temperaturu i sl.
Molim vaš komentar na ovo!!!!
Samo je rekla da uporno dojim i da će sve doć na svoje. Da bradavice i dalje mažem Purelanom i da će proći  :Confused:   Pa valjda bi prošlo do sada jer to činim već 10 dana a bol u bradavici je još uvijek tu!!

----------


## dorena

pia, jako mi je drago da si se smirila sa tako dobrim dobijanjem na kilazi  :Laughing:  . *bravo vi!!!*
kazes da su ti bradavice vruce i kvrgave kada dodje mlijeko. lijek je samo dojiti, dojiti... rekla si u prijasnjim postovima da je jedno vrijeme bio stalno na cici, sto znaci da ti se dosta mlijeka pocelo stvarati, vjerojatno i vise nego sto mu sada treba. ako ne doji 4-5 sati kao sto si isto napisala, normalno je da ti se stvaraju kvrge i dojke postanu vruce i bolne. pokusaj smanjiti razmak izmedju hranjenja, tj. ne pustiti bebu  3-4 sata bez dojenja dok se ne ustali ponuda i potraznja. onda ce sve biti puno lakse, i lakse ces se nositi s tim velikim razmakom izmedju hranjenja. 
kakvo je stanje s bradavicama? ima li sto novog? nekog crvenila, ljustenja koze, peckanja?

----------


## Pia

Bradavice su izvana ok - nisu crvene, nema ranica, ne ljušte se...samo kad on počne sisati onda boli prvi minut-dva. Ova desna šta me dosad bolila sad je bolje, ali me sad boli lijeva za pop.....  :Crying or Very sad:  
Doktorica je isključila soor i upalu.. :? ... ali u čemu je onda stvar?
Pogledala je i kako ga stavljam na prsa i kako doji i kaže da je to ok.
Više stvarno neznam šta ću.
Jel može biti da me boli zato što dojimo uvijek u istom položaju?
Samo se nadam da će ova bol više prestat jer sam stvarno totalno isfrustrirana!!!!
A ne želim prestat dojiti ni u kakvom slučaju!!!
Pusa od nas dvoje!

----------


## apricot

Pa normalno je da su ti bradvice osjetljivije no prije! Stalno ih, jadne, navlači jedan mali pero-ždero!
Ne znam hoće li te utješiti ako ti kažem da je meni bilo tako punih 6 mjeseci - tek onda su oguglale na sve. Do tada... ma ni obrisati se nisam mogla nakon tuširanja!
Izdržati, što drugo!

----------


## zrinka

pia, super kako se trudite, ja se nadam da ce vise prestati dok dojite boliti i da ce dojenje postati uzitak, ako sto i treba biti  :Smile: ....

i barvo za kilazu!  :Smile: 

probajte neki drugi polozaj za dojenje, pa vidi da li boli i u drugom polozaju?
kako te boli, da li je bol probadajuca i siri se od bradavice prema unutra?
da li je bol vise kao peckanje?

----------


## Marijanas

Hm, ako nemas soor ni ragada ni upale i polozaj je ok, meni to zvuci na privikavanje bradavica na dojenje. A spominjes da je bol kratka 1-2 minute, pri pocetku dojenja: da te mozda ne boli "let down" odnosno refleks otpustanja mlijeka (naviranje mlijeka) koji kod nekih majki moze stvoriti neugodu. Iako ne bi trebalo boliti za pop. :D 
Ajde provaj malo opisat bol... Pokusaj promjeniti polozaj, uvijek pazi da beba jako zine i uhvati areolu. 
A tezina je super, majcino mlijeko cuda cini   :Smile:  zar ne? I s obzirom na vasu upornost i zavidnu tezinu, nadam se da ce ovi problemi uskoro biti proslost    :Smile:

----------


## klia

Čestitam pia! :D 
A po pitanju bradavica, javi nam se nakon što pokušaš primijeniti ovih nekoliko savjeta što su ti cure rekle, ali i dalje redovito prati njihov izgled. Moguće je i da će ti trebati nešto više vremena dok "ne oguglaju" jer  svi vaši pokazatelji govore da je s dojenjem OK, ali ta bol ne bi trebala biti prisutna. Hvata li ti dijete dojku s više stisnutim, nego otvorenim ustima?

----------


## anaviktorija

bravo Pia :D 
Ovaj put ću potpisati Marijanas :D 
Držim fige da dojenje postane apsolutni užitak :D

----------


## renata

pia, ako te boli samo na pocetku podoja, onda stvarno ne bi trebao biti soor, pogotovo zato sto cemo vjerovati doktorici :D.
znaci, mazi i dalje purelanom, bez nejga bi mozda bradavice bile vise suhe i jos osjetljivije.

meni je isto kod prvog poroda trebalo mjesec i vise dana da ocvrsnu i da prestanu boljeti.
pregledaj ih za svaki slucaj sa svih strana jel imaju kakve napukline, i na vrhu, malo rastegni pa ispituj kad te pocne boljeti ovisno na koju stranu rastezes. onda kad to skuzis, probaj bebu okrenuti tako da je bolno mjesto u ustima sa strane, a ne prema doljnoj usni. ako te boli bas na vrhu, onda je to nemoguce :? 

probaj prije podoja staviti led - samo na bradavicu, tako ce malo osjetila otupiti pa ce te manje boliti (javi jel to pali)

ono sto si htjela da komentiramo sto je doktorica rekla: zastoj mlijeka, zacepljene kanalice, kvrgave i prilicno bolne grudi - sve to jos ne mora znaciti da je upala. upala dolazi nakon toga (ako dulje ostane zastoj mlijeka) i obavezno ju prati jako visoka temperatura.

----------


## Pia

Hvala cure, baš mi je podrška trebala!!! :D  :D 

Bol je probadajuća,i to nasamo na bradavici/areoli i to točno gdje mu je donja usna!! Nekad me probode i prema unutra ali to me ne zabrinjava jer je rijetko. Ranica i sl. i dalje nema!

A što se tiče položaja - to mi je jedini koji i meni i njemu udoban; ležeći se jednostavno ne mogu namjestiti a i ostali položaji nam ne idu; on sav postane nervozan i onda ga opet stavim onako kako smo navikli :? 

Grudi mi i dalje znaju nabreknut ali nisu više tako kvrgave a i ne bole više tako (pogotovo kad se on skine sa cike :wink: )

On hvata dojku s više stisnutim nego otvorenim ustima, to nam je problem od početka.

Hvala Bogu da nije upala i sl.!!! Ovo će valjda proći!!!

Pusa od nas dvoje!!

----------


## renata

a jesi probala polozaj "nogometne lopte"?
 :D da te probam nagovorit?

posluzi se s hrpom jastuka, stavis pokraj sebe s one strane gdje je bolna dojka, stavis i u krilo jastuk, onda svoju ruku na to, lakat ti sa strane treba biti dobro podbocen, pa bebu tako da mu je trbuh ispod tvog pazuha, noge vire iza ruke.
kuzis, stavis ga u polozaj kao da sisa na lijevoj dojci, a ustvari mu das desnu (ili obrnuto), guza na tim jastucima.
ne bi trebao skuziti da nesto nije u redu :D

a onda ce mu donja usna (gdje je najveci pritisak na bradavicu) biti okrenuta tamo gdje te ne boli.

----------


## anchie76

Dok ja stisnem "submit", Renata vec odgovori  :D 





> On hvata dojku s više stisnutim nego otvorenim ustima, to nam je problem od početka.


Probaj ovo: kad dijete prihvati dojku, a nema onako jako otvorena usta kako bi trebao, mozes svojim palcem povuci njegovu bradu prema dolje - odnosno jace mu otvoriti usta "na silu".  To treba biti izvedeno poprilicno cvrsto da bi uspjela jer je tesko povuci mu vilicu prema dolje dok je vec prihvatio siku.

----------


## Pia

Renata, isprobali smo položaj i uspjelo je!!!! I bradavice me manje bole na onim mjestima gdje je bolilo pa se sad nadam da je to riješenje našeg problema!!!
Izgleda da se napokon uspostavlja ponuda/potražnja!! :D  :D  :D 

anchie76, probali smo "otvaranje" usta i nakon par puta izgleda da je sam skužio da treba usta više otvorit i sada to funkcionira!!

Pusa

----------


## anchie76

Prekrasne vijesti!  :D   Bas mi je drago da ste uspjeli!!!!  :D

----------

